# Question re Toro single stage



## CelticRose (Sep 13, 2014)

Our two stage machine is too heavy to use now and I would like to help my husband snow blow so we are considering the Toro 721. My husband likes to blow a path around the house. There is grass in some areas and pea stone in other areas on the path. He's concerned that the single stage machine will rip up the grass and throw the pea stone. To avoid that happening with the two stage machine he would lean the machine back a bit so it wouldn't be so close to the ground. Will using the same method ensure the single stage machine won't dig up the lawn and throw the pea stone? Thank you!


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

You could tilt the single stage to lift the paddles off the ground, however single stage machines require the paddles to be on the ground in order for the paddles to pull the machine forward. It would probably require just as much effort to try to push the single stage through the snow as it would to maneuver a 2 stage.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello celticrose, welcome to *SBF!! *look for a toro 521 two stage, its not very heavy as far as two stage machines go and the skids can be adjusted for the pea stone


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHH just what the GOOD DOCTOR FROM DETROIT prescribed.. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello celticrose, welcome to *SBF!! *look for a toro 521 two stage, its not very heavy as far as two stage machines go and the skids can be adjusted for the pea stone


+1 

They are a great choice, very easy to maneuver with plenty of power.


----------



## CelticRose (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your warm welcome and advice! 

I watched a video of the 521 on youtube and it looks great! My husband will want to purchase a new machine and it seems Toro no longer makes the 521. Would any of these three Power Max machines be similar to the 521?

http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner/Pages/snow/sn_ss_490-8700_pwrmx_14-2.pdf

Thank you again!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

CelticRose said:


> Thank you everyone for your warm welcome and advice!
> 
> I watched a video of the 521 on youtube and it looks great! My husband will want to purchase a new machine and it seems Toro no longer makes the 521. Would any of these three Power Max machines be similar to the 521?
> 
> ...


I've never used one of the new toro power max machines but if I had to thin the stable down I would keep my xl824 powershift, 521E, and ccr2450E toro's


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I've never used one of the new toro power max machines but if I had to thin the stable down I would keep my xl824 powershift, 521E, and ccr2450E toro's


 you still have not unloaded that crapsman yet?????????????


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

On any of the 4 stroke engines follow the directions closely on oil fill. I have three Toro 4 strokes in my garage with shattered rods from people either not putting oil in or from checking it after threading the dipstick in. Some engines the oil is checked after the dipstick is threaded and some are not. From the lack of wear on the scraper blades and augers the time ticks down fast before they fail.


----------

